# mcafee and nord vpn



## Tomcobb (Aug 10, 2019)

I have mcafee as my antivirus ok??? Also do I need to do a VPN? If so ? NORD ok ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Hopefully, you're not using McAfee Antivirus with Windows 10. 
If you're using Windows 10, you should use the antivirus app that's built into it - *Windows Defender Antivirus *

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Windows 10 has a semi-annual upgrade schedule. And 3rd party antivirus vendors have a hard time catching up and thus have compatiblity problems. 

NordVPN is good.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

The use of NordVPN in the sphere of security depends on what you're expecting from it. No proxy service is going to protect you against poor web surfing habits and malicious code infections. And if the proxy service does do malicious code mitigation, then why are you using the service as it's counter to why people are looking to use it in the first place.


----------

